# rough estimate too high, too low or ballpark



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

What no opinions that's a first!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You're too high, so you're a scammer. You're also too low, so you're a trunkslammer.

How can you price a job like this without laying eyes on it?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You're too high, so you're a scammer. You're also too low, so you're a trunkslammer.
> 
> How can you price a job like this without laying eyes on it?


It's across the state he doesn't want me to come over and waste time if I'm out of the ball park. Another EC bid $7300 that is where the above list in post 1 comes from. Basically the other guy is getting the job but if my price is decent I will get the install of the 5 or so barber shops he is starting to put in on my side of the state. 

As I said it is a rough estimate based on the specs given nothing binding but I want to have a descent bid. To gain the other work.

And no no trunk slamming licensed insured and warranty on my work.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Rough response. How tall is the building? New const. or remodel? Overhead / underground? Across the state? What about lodging? Which ever it is, you sound low. If you win the job with a low bid, are the barber shops a verbal promise? Get it in writing or he'll do the same again. Everyone is out to save money.


----------

